# Considering Changing my SSRI



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Which SSRI has been the most effective for you ?*​
*Which SSRI has been the most effective for you (regardless of its combination w/ other medications) ?*

Luvox00.00%Lexapro250.00%Cipralex / Citalopram 125.00%Paxil125.00%Prozac00.00%Wellbutrin00.00%


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I started on Luvox in November of 2008, then gradually started the klonopin (I opted to go with the combination of drugs recommended by the University of London - SSRI, Klonopin, and Lamictal; in addition to a great vitamin regimen), then finally added the Lamictal.

I'll be honest, when I was on the Luvox and klonopin, I felt like I just needed that "push" to get me over the DP. When I began the Lamictal, it gave me that.

However now at 200mg of Luvox, 2.5 mg of klonopin (spread throughout the day), and 150mg of Lamictal (from what I've seen and read for the people that use this combination, the average dosages are the highest recommended amount of the SSRI of choice, 1.5 mg of klonopin (so I'm a little higher), and 250mg of Lamictal (so I'm lower).

I just saw my Pdoc and we discussed increasing the Lamictal as if the average (from what I've read on this forum for users who use it is 250mg, we have room to increase; given that I'm still having episodes).

However, my liver has taken a big "hit" and I doubt its because of the Luvox or klonopin. Therefore, I'm considering changing my SSRI from Luvox to possibly Cipralex or another generic form of Lexapro as from what I've read this seems to be the best for this combination. Luvox was chosen for me given that it is best used for OCD, which I have, and believe contributes to DP. But I think that the cipralex will help me just generally feel better.

What are your thoughts? I've been scared to change meds as I don't want to have to go through hell again. But I have a great Pdoc, and he would do it in a way in which i would wean off whilst gradually increasing the other medication.

I'd probably have to wait another month to discuss this with him.

I've tried the Naltrexone which was recommended in the newest book on Depersonalization, and it actually made me worse (but I may try it again, later down the line).

Anyway, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Sketch2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started on Luvox in November of 2008, then gradually started the klonopin (I opted to go with the combination of drugs recommended by the University of London - SSRI, Klonopin, and Lamictal; in addition to a great vitamin regimen), then finally added the Lamictal.
> 
> ...


I would try Lexapro it is a "newer" SSRI....good for anxiety, OCD, as well as depression and generally has fewer side effects for most people. Also you can start at a dose as low as 5 mg and it typically works faster than most SSRIs.


----------

